# heat pump



## fshrs1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Goodman heat pump, model # cpl30-1c. The fans is running in reverse (blowing down) is this typical or does it need repair?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Should be blowing up.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

If it is 3 phase...it is wired wrong...single phase?

After running that baby a while the compressor will turn into an ice cube!


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

3 phase, its probably wired wrong at the line/power coming to the contactor.

If its single phase. Could be a weal capacitor, or a short in the motor's start winding, or a short in the compressor.


----------



## fshrs1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, the AC shut down a couple months ago, the capacitor was bad, i guess what it was replaced with was the wrong type. Odd thing is, my supply air is still close to 60 degrees, been running it hard with 90 degree days and no freeze up. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## JimJhavasu (Jun 9, 2010)

erikm said:


> If it is 3 phase...it is wired wrong...single phase?
> 
> After running that baby a while the compressor will turn into an ice cube!


I don't think so.


----------



## JimJhavasu (Jun 9, 2010)

cpl30-1c is a single phase unit.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

JimJhavasu said:


> I don't think so.


 
True story,

the unit was calling for cooling when I went to the roof top to check it out the condenser fan was running in reverse,the compressor was coated with a layer of ice 1" thick
The problem was from the electric suppy,one of the legs had to be switched,:notworthy


----------



## JimJhavasu (Jun 9, 2010)

erikm said:


> True story,
> 
> the unit was calling for cooling when I went to the roof top to check it out the condenser fan was running in reverse,the compressor was coated with a layer of ice 1" thick
> The problem was from the electric suppy,one of the legs had to be switched,:notworthy


Maybe if the indoor blower was running backwards also, but it had nothing to do with the condenser fan running incorrectly.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

JimJhavasu said:


> Maybe if the indoor blower was running backwards also, but it had nothing to do with the condenser fan running incorrectly.


 
It was a pakage unit

maybe the blower was running backwards to,but that would never stop the supply air flow

but a condenser fan that does not spin the air up and out will cause grief,prehaps:w00t:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

erikm said:


> True story,
> 
> the unit was calling for cooling when I went to the roof top to check it out the condenser fan was running in reverse,the compressor was coated with a layer of ice 1" thick
> The problem was from the electric suppy,one of the legs had to be switched,:notworthy


The indoor fan probably wasn't running.

A condenser fan running in reverse rotation will cause a high head pressure. Not a freeze up condition. 

So something else caused your frost condition, not the reverse rotation of the condenser fan motor.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Some of those carrier units come with 3 Phase blowers. Don't know about york, Trane, .... etc, But I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

You can have a 3 phase blower with any brand.

Lots of RTUs come with a 3 phase blower, and a single phase condenser fan motor.


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

since there was a cap. it's definately single phase. If a cap is malfunctioning or ever wired backwards it will cause the motor to run backwards. I've had brand new goodman condensors come with the cap installed backwards (figures, right?!) causing the CFM to run in reverse.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

NickTech said:


> since there was a cap. it's definately single phase. If a cap is malfunctioning or ever wired backwards it will cause the motor to run backwards. I've had brand new goodman condensors come with the cap installed backwards (figures, right?!) causing the CFM to run in reverse.


York had a bunch of units shipped out that way.
They paid us 35 bucks to switch the wires. Made out good on new installs. 35 bucks to switch wires while you were already there, and had the electrical compartment open. :clap:


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

NickTech said:


> nice!!!



Ya.
York treats you nice when crap like that happens.

Several years ago. They got a bunch of bad 2 stage compressors from Copeland.

Paid us I think it 150 to do a test on on the compressor that they described. Then when one failed. they sent a whole new condenser. And paid us to replace it.

I forget what that amount was. But it was more then enough.


----------

